# Taking Nolva without taking steroids?



## businissc (May 14, 2006)

Hypothetically, would taking Nolva do anything for someone who did not just complete a cycle?
I was just thinking, its an anti-Estrogen right? So woudlnt it be better than taking all of those "natural testosterone boosters"?


----------



## scbz01602 (May 14, 2006)

No, Nolva is actually not an anti-estrogen, or an aromatase inhibitor for that matter. Nolva is a SERM, a selective estrogen receptor module, moreso it only binds to certain places..... SERM won't let estrogen bind to the breast tissue.

It allows estrogen to be produced in the body, but doesn't allow to bind to cetain places. Anti estrogens prevent the estrogen from even being made.


----------



## skaterdude (May 14, 2006)

scbz01602 said:
			
		

> No, Nolva is actually not an anti-estrogen, or an aromatase inhibitor for that matter. Nolva is a SERM, a selective estrogen receptor module, moreso it only binds to certain places..... SERM won't let estrogen bind to the breast tissue.
> 
> It allows estrogen to be produced in the body, but doesn't allow to bind to cetain places. Anti estrogens prevent the estrogen from even being made.



bingo.


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2006)

Aromatase inhibitors help prevent the occurence of testosterone from conversion into estrogen by aromatase enzymes, nolvadex occupies the receptor site dissalowing estrogen from binding to it. This is why we call it an anti estrogen. Clomiphene is also a SERM along with tamoxifen.

*SERMS (selective estrogen receptor modulators) are compounds that because of their structural conformational shape can bind to estrogen receptors in some tissues and activate estrogen metabolic pathways (thus act like an estrogen) and in other tissues by binding to the estrogen receptor will effectively block the ability of estrogen (thus acting as estrogen blockers).*


----------



## Pirate! (May 14, 2006)

Taking nolva by itself would likely cause a better increase in testosterone than the herbal test boosters on the market. However, I believe it lowers IGF. Some people use it for short periods to keep their test levels up even when not doing steroids or pct.


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2006)

If you aren't juicing I wouldn't play with other drugs personally. You change one thing in the body and you affect others around them.

If you are going to stay clean, then stay clean.


----------



## Tha Don (May 15, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you aren't juicing I wouldn't play with other drugs personally. You change one thing in the body and you affect others around them.
> 
> If you are going to stay clean, then stay clean.


amen!


----------



## businissc (May 15, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you are going to stay clean, then stay clean.



sounds like a plan.  
but all those people taking test boosters should look into this instead


----------



## kicka19 (May 15, 2006)

businissc said:
			
		

> sounds like a plan.
> but all those people taking test boosters should look into this instead


no, take the natural test boosters over nolva


----------



## scbz01602 (May 15, 2006)

businissc said:
			
		

> sounds like a plan.
> but all those people taking test boosters should look into this instead



Whether it be effective or not, it seems you not taking into account that Nolva is toxic.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 16, 2006)

Ive never heard of anybody running nolva on its own, besides for pct.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (May 16, 2006)

I would stick to legal supplements if I was hell bent on taking something just to boost natural test levels.


----------



## GFR (May 16, 2006)

#1 rule is ignore all IRON MANS advice.


----------



## Tha Don (May 17, 2006)

lets not forget, nolva decreases IGF levels, so it might actually do your progress more harm than good, even the slightest raise in test is not going to be enough to see any noticable difference in the gym, your body will always strive to stay in equilibrium, i can't help but think taking nolva in an attempt to boost T levels (as opposed to restore them) is pointless


----------



## Pirate! (May 17, 2006)

Some people are stacking so called test boosters, like activete, with OTC AIs and nolva. All those Designer Supps nuts on anabolicminds.com.


----------

